# What was your childhood game?



## EconomicPig (Feb 15, 2015)

It can be anything from a console game, card game, or PC game.  You probably want to list something you spent excessive amounts of time on.  Also reason why you would want to or not want to play it again at your present age.    If you have played the game that the person above you has mention it first and say why you would or would not play it again.
Ill go first.
I played wizard 101 when I was younger... ALOT.  I would not play it again because although the concept is nice it is very time consuming and is getting to repetitive.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2015)

Midtown Madness 3 (XBox) Spyro: Year of the dragon(PS1) Wario land 3 (GBC)


----------



## Nimega (Feb 15, 2015)

Absolutely sure it was Super Mario 64 DS. I spent many hours playing that game when I was about 6!


----------



## Saylor (Feb 15, 2015)

The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker was always my favorite, and I also played a lot of the Harvest Moon games, Animal Crossing (for GameCube), and this game called Dino Island. I still play all of them, except for Dino Island, I lost that one.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Feb 15, 2015)

Mario Kart Wii. Spent tons of time on that game when I was 9 (keep in mind I'm pretty young so...)


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Feb 15, 2015)

I think it was Kingdom Hearts. I played them all out of order starting with KH: Chain of Memories on the gameboy when I was six.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 15, 2015)

Sonic Adventure 2 Battle. It's still my favorite game to-date.


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 15, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Sonic Adventure 2 Battle. It's still my favorite game to-date.



I played that game on dreamcast before it was realease to gamecube. It removed my depression when I was 12.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 15, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> I played that game on dreamcast before it was realease to gamecube. It removed my depression when I was 12.



Another human being that knows of the Dreamcast's existence. Props to you sir. I still have my Dreamcast copy, but for some reason the audio releases these loud screech noises when I play. I think I need a new disk.


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 15, 2015)

Animal Crossing: Population Growing. I played the same town on my Gamecube until I got New Leaf like a year ago.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 15, 2015)

Super monkey ball


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 15, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Another human being that knows of the Dreamcast's existence. Props to you sir. I still have my Dreamcast copy, but for some reason the audio releases these loud screech noises when I play. I think I need a new disk.



I still got that game as well. and oh god ever tried Sonic suffle on dreamcast? it was lots of fun but damn the grafic was awful hah


----------



## broadwaythecat (Feb 15, 2015)

Animal Crossing Wild World


----------



## Javocado (Feb 15, 2015)

:'''''''')


----------



## CaptainCrunch (Feb 15, 2015)

Me and my dad used to play the joystick Pacman games that you'd plug into your TV all the time!~
I remember I was really into online computer games like Toon Town and the Littlest Petshop online game, and I was always playing on my DS, usually Mario games <3


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 15, 2015)

Super Mario Galaxy 2, Mario Kart Wii, Sonic The Hedgehog 2, Adventure Island, Mario Bros 3, Super Mario Galaxy, Zelda Ocarina of Time and Zelda Majora's Mask. Played those for hours as a kid, epsically Majoras Mask and Mario Galaxy 2 :3

EDIT: And for online games I played Rescue Pets, Ty 2.0 and Pokefarm


----------



## Aryxia (Feb 15, 2015)

Super Paper Mario, definitely.


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 15, 2015)

The Sims, Sim City, Theme Hospital, Pokemon, Super Mario Land, Wario Land, Donkey Kong, Donkey Kong Land. Those were my earliest games, with Theme Hospital being the one I played the most before I got my first gameboy. I wish they'd release an updated Theme Hospital game, it was so freakin' fun


----------



## Beardo (Feb 15, 2015)

Sonic Heroes for the PS2


----------



## Feloreena (Feb 15, 2015)

There's a lot of games I remember playing when I was growing up, and they make me feel nostalgic if I'm reminded by them/hear the game music etc.  Prominent ones I played on the console that come to mind are Sonic The Hedgehog 2, Zelda Ocarina Of Time, Banjo Kazooie, Space Station Silicon Valley, and Yoshi's Story.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 15, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> I still got that game as well. and oh god ever tried Sonic suffle on dreamcast? it was lots of fun but damn the grafic was awful hah



You know it. Those computer players are hard as hell.


----------



## Oakhaven (Feb 16, 2015)

I've always, always, always been a pokemon kid. When I was super little, I remember waking up in the morning to watch the show with my sister on Saturdays. I kind of lost interest with it until I was in middle school, but my friend gave me FireRed and I started playing and LOVED IT! Since then, I've bought a version of every game released from HeartGold to OmegaRuby. Apart from AC, pokemon is easily my favorite game, and I'm pretty glad I stuck with it after my friend gave me that copy of FireRed! I get totally into the games, I'm pretty sure I finished OmegaRuby in a week or two, and I was especially thrilled when I got rayquaza (my all time favorite legendary pokemon).


----------



## Balverine (Feb 16, 2015)

The original Spyro trilogy for playstation = 3=
My first ever videogames, and still probably my favorites : P


----------



## kassie (Feb 16, 2015)

Spyro: Year of the Dragon
Spyro 2: Ripto's Rage
Super Mario World
Donkey Kong Country

& two Crash Bandicoot games that escape me now..

This is all I can remember now. Such nostalgia, sigh.

*Edit*:
Thought of some other ones - Mortal Kombat for N64 and Pok?mon Stadium.


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 16, 2015)

Well there was a lot of them.

The Humongous Entertainment games, the Zelda games on Gamecube/N64, some Mario games on the Gamecube, Dr. Mario 64, Ape Escape 1, Freaking Super Smash Bros. Melee, Pokemon Channel (A guilty pleasure of mine), A Bug's Life PS1, Pikmin 1 & 2, & probably one other game that I can't remember at the moment.


----------



## A-Link (Feb 16, 2015)

First game ever to get me hooked is a game for DOS called "Supaplex", a puzzle game and a clone for "Boulder Dasher". You play as Murphy, a pacman like thing, on a circuit board. Goal is simply to collect a number of triple circle disks (infontrons) and reach the end. Unlike Boulder Dash, there is no time limit, and the game's difficulty comes from the levels' puzzles rather than how fast you play. The game was really fun, and the levels designs were really creative. 

The second game that got me hooked was Mario 64. I had really good time with that game XD. Then I was introduced to Zelda through a Link To The Past, and played The Ocarina of time after that. Kirby 64, Paper Mario 64 and Smash 64 were other games I played as a child too.


----------



## tamagotchi (Feb 16, 2015)

Kirby Air Ride! I remember when I'd play it all the time with my brother (Like every other childhood game, lol.) and sometimes my friends would come over to play it with us. A lot of the time we just did Free-Roam, but it was always fun doing the races and battles, too.

I remember we'd play Super Smash Bros. Melee, Tekken Tag Tournament, and some junky Tony Hawk PSP game we'd play from time to time. I'm sure that there's more, just not any that I can remember.

- e: Oh, and also this one Naruto fighting game. Can't remember what it was called, but we all played that, too.


----------



## Royce (Feb 16, 2015)

Pokemon Diamond and Mario Kart But Mainly Pokemon Diamond


----------



## Cam1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Sonic Heroes (Xbox). That game was my favorite thing from ages 3-7


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 16, 2015)

Kingdom Hearts and for some reason Halo.


----------



## unintentional (Feb 16, 2015)

Kingdom Hearst ;w;  Many a night was spent playing it with my uncle when I was very little and I wish I could go back because those were some of my favorite times.


----------



## Locket (Feb 16, 2015)

Animal Crossing: City Folk. I played it for a full year. In second, Mariokart Wii. I played it since my cousins introduced me to it in '08.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 16, 2015)

CTR (Crash Team Racing) & Crash Bandicoot 3 Time Warp on the Playstation. I freaking loved Crash Bandicoot.


----------



## badcrumbs (Feb 16, 2015)

It was Sunset Riders when I was really young (6-ish probably), and then Banjo-Kazooie when that came out (I think I was 9 or 10).


----------



## r a t (Feb 16, 2015)

Zoo Tycoon Complete Collection PC, I don't think I was even playing the game right but I still loved it~


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Feb 16, 2015)

At first I would play The pink panther on PC (The one where you have a silicon thing to put on the keyboard for the game), and humongous entertainment games on PC (Put-put to the zoo, freddi fish, and pajama sam). Later on I think it was Harvest Moon on gameboy advance, midtown madness on PC (I had a steering wheel to play it, mouahahaha), sierra home architect (I know it's not really a game, but I used to enjoy making houses and putting furniture in it), and Animal Crossing: Population Growing.

I would replay most of these, except maybe the pink panther, lol.


----------



## EconomicPig (Feb 16, 2015)

I played Toontown for a good amount of time from around 6 years old, and am playing ToonTown Rewritten!  (Barely 1 hour a week now)


----------



## VioletPrincess (Feb 16, 2015)

I remember getting our first Atari and I loved to play Centipede and Space invaders.  Then when I was in highschool it was the first  Mario Game on the NES.


----------



## StrawberryArtist (Feb 16, 2015)

Harvest Moon More Friends of Mineral Town on the gameboy.


----------



## Joy (Feb 16, 2015)

Midtown Madness 3 on Xbox
Nicktropilios or whatever on nick.com
The Sims on PC and Xbox
Spyro: Attack of the Rhinos GBA
Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories GBA
My Sims series on DS
Marvel: Rise of the Imperfects on Xbox


----------



## Solus (Feb 16, 2015)

I could name so many games... However, the games I treasured and still have memories today are Sonic The Hedgehog 2 (Genesis), Pokemon Stadium(Nintendo 64), Pokemon Green with original 1st generation sprites (it was on a bootleg game cartridge that contained over 20 games), Sonic Adventure 2 on the Dreamcast/Gamecube. 

Oh, and I played ToonTown and Runescape on the PC.


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Feb 16, 2015)

my top 10 list of games that influenced my childhood.

1. Yoshis island
2. pokemon red
3. super mario 64
4. ocarina of time
5. final fantasy 7
6. super mario world
7. doom
8. sonic adventure
9. lunar silver star story
10. super mario land

honorable mentions: pacman world, animal crossing (the gamecube one), zelda 2, super mario bros 3, pikmin


----------



## aliscka (Feb 16, 2015)

Animal Crossing: Population Growing is the game I spent a lot of time on. Among others, of course, like Wind Waker, Twilight Princess, Mario Kart Double Dash, Melee, and Magical Melody.

Still play all of those to this day, haha.


----------



## Dandy (Feb 16, 2015)

Since I'm quite young, my father introduced me to the Mother/Earthbound Series. I did fall in love with the Megaman Zero series as a child as well.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Feb 17, 2015)

Super Mario Bros 3! I've gone through the game hundreds of times.  I have pretty much the whole game memorized. Have completing it down to 15 minutes, lol. Still play it all the time.

edit: Pinball for Windows XP, also. Wish I knew what my old high score was... I just remember all my other 12 year old friends amazed at how high of a score I had haha.


----------



## lazuli (Feb 17, 2015)

BACKYARD BASEBALL FOR PC holy shi.t that was the best
also kh and super mario bros deluxe
and uh
some blues clues PC game
and WHERE IN THE WORLD IS CARMEN SAN DIEGO
that game always gave me the creeps


----------



## LaurenPuzzle (Feb 17, 2015)

Animal crossing wildworld  and ps1 games  the joys of ps1


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 17, 2015)

First it was Little Computer People. then Super Mario World. then FF7, and all the Tomb Raiders. Maybe Jak & Daxter a little later.


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 17, 2015)

Mystical Ninja Goemon
Zoo Tycoon
Roller Coaster Tycoon 2
Yoshi Story
Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time
Super Mario 64
Pokemon snap
Pokemon Stadium
and The Sims


----------



## Aisling (Feb 17, 2015)

Harvest Moon SNES is my childhood sweetheart
I had a level of immersion with that game that I can't seem to get anymore.
I've replayed it recently and it has kept its charm after all these years. ITS SOO GOOD


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Feb 18, 2015)

Mario 64 or Pokemon Stadium


----------



## lazuli (Feb 18, 2015)

computertrash said:


> BACKYARD BASEBALL FOR PC holy shi.t that was the best
> also kh and super mario bros deluxe
> and uh
> some blues clues PC game
> ...



dan how could i have forgotten harvest moon, roller coaster tycoon 2 + 3, kirby air ride, luigis mansion, melee, mp7 and uhhh
gex 3 and crash bandicoot

not to mention snes games (aladdin, jungle book, mario kart, etc)


----------



## Meadows (Feb 18, 2015)

POKEMON! Was into it from 6th - 11th grade! I had to have every game & card, not to mention I watched every episode until I quit in crappy Kalos. lol


----------



## unravel (Feb 18, 2015)

Super Mario Bros. 3 - SNES


----------



## mdchan (Feb 18, 2015)

The majority of this thread makes me feel old.  XD

Mine would be:

-Duck Hunt (NES)
I'm not a fan of hunting, but I loved this game and I'd totally play this game again if we ever got the proper cables to hook up our old NES to the TVs.

-Super Mario Kart (SNES)
I actually did try playing this again...and now I wouldn't.  It's far too easy when up against the AI (yes, even on Rainbow Road), and Mario Kart is one of those games which is best enjoyed with more players, anyway.

-Pokemon (R/B/Y or Silver)
I can play any of those games again, since my cartridges surprisingly still work (though the internal battery ran dry on Silver and thus, it's always daytime) and so does my Gameboy.  They have nostalgia value, but due to the fixed glitches in the remakes, I'd probably play the remakes instead.

-Sonic the Hedgehog (Game Gear)
I wasn't too fond of the version for the Sega Genesis, but I loved the one on the Game Gear.  It was great for power outages, because it could be beaten in an hour...which was about how long the absurd amount of batteries it took to power the dang handheld lasted.
Unfortunately, my Game Gear stopped working about a year ago, but I'd still be playing it if the Game Gear still worked.

-Magic the Gathering (TCG) and YuGiOh (TCG)
Stopped playing both for the same reason:  money.
I'd go back to MtG if I could afford it, but YGO has just gotten ridiculous last I saw it.  Since it's the result of the TV show, the longer the animators draw those out and put out new seasons/sagas, the more OP the cards get.


----------



## Cory (Feb 18, 2015)

I don't think I really had one I just played a lot of games


----------



## Amilee (Feb 18, 2015)

pokemon crystal was my favorite


----------



## Yoshisaur (Feb 18, 2015)

mdchan said:


> The majority of this thread makes me feel old.  XD
> 
> Mine would be:
> 
> ...



Ohhhh yes! I loved Duck Hunt so much. My NES doesn't work anymore :c I just played it too much. I want to go about fixing it mostly so I can play Duck Hunt, Rad Racer, and Excite Bike


----------



## tumut (Feb 18, 2015)

Donkey Kong Country 2 and 3 , and SMW2 Yoshi's Island all on the GBA


----------



## n64king (Feb 18, 2015)

I don't think I had just one signature game but;
Pokemon Red
Pokemon Snap
Mario 64
Rayman 2


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 19, 2015)

I think I had a few.  Here are my favorites:

1) Myst.  I got this as a birthday gift when I was eight.  It was interesting, atmospheric, confusing, beautiful and it scared the living day lights out of me.  But I was absolutely hooked.  I got Riven when it came out but wasn't able to play it for two years because my computer was too old (it was a pre-PowerPC Mac!); Riven is still my favorite game of all time!

2) Star Wars : Dark Forces.  I got this for Christmas the year it came out.  I was horrible at it (had to use the invincibility cheat!) and the Darktroopers scared me to death (I guess I was easily scared by video games) but it left such an impression on me.  I bought it for PS1 a few years ago and was pretty happy to relive it.

3)  Donkey Kong Country 2.  Another Christmas gift.  Still one of the finest platform ears of all time--right up there with Yoshi's Island. <3

Sorry bout the book-length post.  I guess this topic got me all excited and stuff.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 19, 2015)

Animal jam *sigh* played that game from when i was 10-13. I wasted my life on that. My early childhood game was wind waker.


----------



## Dead Master (Feb 19, 2015)

Pokemon, cooking mama, etc lol


----------



## Marceline (Feb 19, 2015)

Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic and Star Wars Battlefront. Those games were my life. The amount of hours I'd be pinned in front of that xBox. Over 30 different save files on KotOR. I've recently bought the steam versions of the games too. Aren't very stable though, would like to use mods and what not. 
Battlefront is probably the only FP-shooter I'll play, and seriously anticipating the 3rd game coming out later this year.


----------



## SolarInferno (Feb 19, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Sonic Adventure 2 Battle. It's still my favorite game to-date.



I love this too, bought it again recently on Steam and it still feels great despite its age. I would play the GBA Sonic games for hours too to try to get rare eggs in the chao garden to transfer over to the SA2B on Gamecube.

I have several favourites on different platforms really, there was SA2:Battle on Gamecube as mentioned above because I loved how much "side" content there was with the chao garden, extra missions and stuff. 

There was a pretty obscure game on PS2 that myself and my brothers loved too, Sky Odyssey. It was an airplane game which had some difficult levels on it, and you could find secret landing strips to land your plane on which would unlock different planes that you could use. My brothers and I had somehow found out that there was a special jet-plane which you could unlock somehow, so we ended up doing everything we could think of to try and unlock it. I think we might have unlocked it in the end, years after we'd found out about it, but by that time we'd lost interest because we'd unlocked a flying saucer/"UFO" which you could fly which of course was more awesome.

Then there were the Pok?mon games on GBA, Leafgreen and Ruby. I spent ages on them both thinking I would eventually manage to complete the Pokedex despite not knowing anybody else that could help by trading with me with the other two versions... Then I got to the point in Leafgreen where you could trade with Ruby and Sapphire, but a few weeks before that I'd bought the DS, so no trading for me... Then I waited a couple of years for the Pok?mon games on the DS, kept hearing news about them but they never seemed to come out, then I got a PSP so I traded the DS in for some reason... soon after of course, Pearl and Diamond came out. (Still haven 't played Pearl or Diamond.)

Finally, there was the Monster Hunter series which I played on PSP. I spent about 1200 hours on Monster Hunter Freedom 2 which was the first game in the series I played, even at that though, there were still weapons and armour sets that I still wanted to craft but didn't have enough materials. I thought I should probably try Monster Hunter Freedom as well, but I only got about 150 hours out of that, I didn't like it nearly as much. Then shortly after that came Monster Hunter Freedom Unite(2009 I think?), which I played the hell out of, but even then there were still armour sets and weapons that I still wanted from it even when I stopped playing. Now, even though I'm out of my childhood, I've gone back to it again in MH4U, and I'm in love again.


----------



## Silversea (Feb 19, 2015)

I think Pokemon Leafgreen (and eventually Sapphire/Emerald) were my main childhood games. Pokemon ranger and the old trozei I used to play a lot too.

Also Okami, which I think I finished over 10 times in the end, and Kingdom Hearts starting with 2 followed by a partial playthrough of 1, the DS ones, and chain of memories on GBA.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Feb 19, 2015)

I played a lot of Guitar Hero, AC:WW, and Pok?mon. Sometimes I played other things but I mostly played Guitar Hero, unfortunately.


----------



## ecclesi-uh (Feb 20, 2015)

OoT on my neighbor's N64 and the original Guitar Hero on my other neighbor's PlayStation.

The first game I got on my own system was Nintendogs on the DS Lite, and the first games I bought (simultaneously) were Pokemon FireRed GBA and Spyro A New Beginning GBA


----------



## soki (Feb 20, 2015)

runescape was my childhood game.


----------



## pippy1994 (Feb 20, 2015)

Donkey Kong Country 2, Diddy Kong Racing, Banjo Kazooie, Animal Crossing: Population Growing just to name a few.


----------



## Cory (Feb 20, 2015)

wait actually it was super monkey ball 2


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 20, 2015)

Cory said:


> wait actually it was super monkey ball 2



Super Monkey Ball 2 is so good. I hope they make a new SMB game for the 3DS. I saw one on there, but it wasn't rated too well.


----------



## boujee (Feb 20, 2015)

Sonic adventure 2 battle 
That chao garden was life


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 20, 2015)

Zenith said:


> Sonic adventure 2 battle
> That chao garden was life



Aww, I remember the chao garden. It was so adorable. I have a younger sister who played around with the chaos almost exclusively while I beat the rest of the game, haha.


----------



## boujee (Feb 21, 2015)

My 3ds wallpaper is the chaos 
It has the chao garden music(the natural garden)
/sniffs


----------



## n64king (Feb 21, 2015)

*Bomberman Hero.*


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Feb 21, 2015)

Mine was Pokemon Crystal. I had Blue, but I didn't really connect to it that much.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 22, 2015)

It's tough to say....I played a lot of games! Sonic 3 & Knuckles, Contra: Hard Corps, etc. I couldn't really say what played most, memory's a bit iffy.


----------



## booshoe (Feb 22, 2015)

Zelda, Megaman, Spyro, Crash Bandicoot, pokemon, Final Fantasy. My big bro introduced me to these. I kinda miss how half of what i listed are not what they used to be. If I had the console and games, I'd definitely play them over the new games that I have right now (except for my zeldas. TLoZ wil always be no.1!)


----------



## Kuroh (Feb 24, 2015)

It's nice to see how much people love Sonic Adventure 2 Battle ;u; I always loved the story and ended up spending too much time in the chao garden, hehe


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 24, 2015)

I played a lot of games when I was young. If I had to pick just one, it would probably be Harvest Moon 64. I spent so much time on that game when I was like 8 years old, it was crazy. I had so much fun with that game.


----------



## kzulfiani (Feb 25, 2015)

My childhood game were pokemon ruby, final fantasy ix and harvest moon back to nature


----------



## Eldin (Feb 25, 2015)

Hm, there's a lot! c; If I had to pick one I wasted enormous amounts of time on I would say Harvest Moon: Back to Nature on my PS1. A little further down the line it was SSB: Melee for the Gamecube. My friends and I used to play that constantly, especially my neighbor and I.


----------



## jdc1569 (Feb 25, 2015)

Definitively played Spyro the Dragon for the PS1 the most. Followed shortly by Twisted Metal 4. Those games are the polar opposite of each other, but I still love them and play them all the time.


----------



## Keitara (Feb 25, 2015)

As a kid, I was obsessed with my GameCube. I loved to play Mario Kart, Party, Luigi's Mansion, the Urbz, Sims and Sims 2 Pets. Other than that, I played a lot ACWW and Pokemon on DS. Before I had these, I played Tomb Rider and Lilo & Stitch on Playstation 1 or Mario, Street Fighter and Smurfs on Gameboy Color.


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 25, 2015)

hide the sausage


----------



## isebrilia (Feb 25, 2015)

as a kid i was obsessed with pokemon (who wasn't though) and the games on the disney channel website (the sandwich game from lilo and stitch the most tbh). i then started playing neopets, club penguin, toontown, and virtual magic kingdom. the gamecube then came out around this time and i was obsessed with harvest moon and animal crossing! i started playing world of warcraft when i was like 10 lol. i also got into the sims and i haven't played much of ts4 yet :c


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Feb 25, 2015)

Rampage World Tour and Mario Party. I would still play the heck out of them. Even though the original Mario Party has been updated/replaced so many times


----------



## Byngo (Feb 25, 2015)

Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door. Oh the feels <3


----------



## section (Feb 26, 2015)

PC: Runescape
Nintendo Related: Mario Kart DD, Mario Party 6, Animal Crossing WW
Xbox: Halo 3


----------



## Mizu (Feb 26, 2015)

So many games to choose from but the most notable games was:

Maplestory (pretty much lost my life to this game, no joke)
Counter-Strike (started when I was around 8 or 9, funny cause I'm suppose to be 18. Least I didn't have a microphone)
Crash Team Racing, Crash Bandicoot 2 (Hours of fun with my cousin)
Bomberman Party Edition on the PSX (1v4 Hard difficulty? Bring it on!)


----------



## n64king (Feb 26, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> hide the sausage









Mmmhmmm....


----------



## pocky (Feb 27, 2015)

Zelda: A Like to the Past or was it Link's Awakening? I honestly can't remember. I was very young in the early 90s


----------



## HeyPatience (Feb 27, 2015)

Besides Animal Crossing I played Harvest Moon, Mario 64, Roller Coaster Tycoon 2, and Sonic 1, 2, and 3


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 28, 2015)

I don't think I've posted in here before?

Definitely Animal Crossing (the original and Wild World; I didn't spend a whole lot of time on CF) and games from the Harvest Moon series. I'd also include the Legend of Zelda since I grew up watching my brother play Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask, but I didn't start playing them myself until I was 13.


----------



## Iced_Holly (Feb 28, 2015)

There were several games I played in my childhood. Some of the ones I remember include;

*Super Mario Bros 1, 2, & 3* I primarily played the Mario Allstars' versions of these games for these games, though I have a soft spot for the NES originals.

*Yoshi's Island* I loved this game back then and I still love it now. 

*Pokemon Gen 1-3* I can't even _begin_ to count the hours I spent on these games. 

*Mario Kart 64* Played this a lot with my family. Fun times. We also spent quite a bit of time on Super Mario Kart and Double Dash.

*Mario Party 1-3* Again, played this with my family a lot. Mario Party 2 was our main party game.

*Sonic 1, 2, and 3 & K* Played this through Mega Collection. Classic games.

*Sonic Adventure DX and Sonic Adventure 2: Battle* Tried to 100% the latter, but that didn't work out too well.


----------



## yosugay (Feb 28, 2015)

loz: ocarina of time 64 definitely


----------



## friedegg (Feb 28, 2015)

Animal Crossing Wild World. It was my first AC game and my parents gave it to me along with my first DS (DS Lite)


----------



## Espurr96 (Mar 1, 2015)

Video game wise it was Super Mario World. And Pokemon Silver. As for physical games it was go fish. I haven't played it in a long time but the game does have a lot of memories to it.


----------



## Mioki (Mar 1, 2015)

Dude, I grew up on the N64. I think the game that really hits home is Zelda: Ocarina of Time. Majora's Mask as well... Conker's Bad Fur Day, Rampage. Super Mario 64. Good times.


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 1, 2015)

Well I used to play Moshi monsters from like year 2 up until year 7 I stopped it was adorable okai. I also played nintendo ds lite the first one D: My first nintendo games were Animal Crossing Wild World and Pokemon Diamond


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2015)

Yoshi's Island for the SNES (but I had the GBA port)

LOVED IT.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 6, 2015)

Just reminiscing today - I used to sit down in front of my dad's girlfriend's SNES, one she only had for when her relatives with children visited (and then me when she and my dad met, obvs) and eat grapes and cheese and crackers like I was at some fancy party, when in reality I was just running round playing Super Mario World, flying about with the cape, jumping on Yoshi and dying endlessly in all those ghost-y levels. I still suck at those. I think I was better at Super Mario World when I was in the single digits, and that's kinda sad, but there's a lot of nice memories for me with that game.


----------



## Dulcettie (Mar 8, 2015)

I can't remember for the life of me what this game was called, but it was a Nickelodeon GBA advanced game that had Timmy Turner from Fairly Odd Parents, Spongebob and Patrick from Spongebob, and Jimmy Nuetron from Jimmy Nuetron (>.>). I remember that the game was like a puzzle platformer or something where you had to climb up a volcano, and that my brother, my dad and I would all play it together. I can't find it on Wikipedia, so I guess I'll never remember what it's called.


----------



## peachtown (Mar 8, 2015)

I have always been obsessed with mario games lol


----------



## LuckyCalico (Mar 8, 2015)

Mine were definitely the Super Mario games and Pokemon. Later on I liked Legend of Zelda, but Mario and Pokemon were basically my childhood.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 9, 2015)

Hyrule Warriors


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 9, 2015)

Pokemon Snap! The N64 brings back great memories.


----------



## DropADukey (Mar 9, 2015)

Crash Bandicoot 2 and Crash Team Racing.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 9, 2015)

Pokemon.  Because at the time, it was more than just the game.  We watched the tv show, went to the movies, played the card game, Red/Blue/Yellow, Stadium 1 & 2.  You name it, if it had Pokemon on it in the late 90's/early 00's it was awesome.


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal (Mar 10, 2015)

Animal Crossing GCN, or Wind Waker. I played those all the time.


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 10, 2015)

I had a gamecube as well as a PS2 until it broke, and I spent alot of my time playing Luigi's Mansion, Smash Bros, Mario Party, WWE games, Crash Bandicoot, Sonic, Animal Crossing GC, Tomb Raider. And when I had a GBA, I played a ton of Pokemon Ruby. And once the Nintendo DS came out, I got the original silver model, as well as Nintendogs and Wild World. I played the crap out of Nintendogs and Wild world. And I also had this dating Sim for the NDS called "Sprung" that I absolutely loved, why? I have no idea. Although I was probably like 10-11 at the time. And then I started playing Second Life at like 13, and played that in place of most video games.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 10, 2015)

;v; 
Spyro the dragon
Spyro: Riptos Rage
Spyro: Year of the Dragon
annddd
Sonic Adventure Battle 2.


----------



## NessCuddles (Mar 11, 2015)

Pokemon and Harvest Moon..... and yes I still play them

Also Jak and Daxter, Still love the game but I dont play it that much anymore because I've beaten it about a dozen times.
Spyro the Dragon and Ty the Tasmian Tiger are great games too but I just got bored with them, but if I felt like it. I'D TOTALLY PLAY THEM AGAIN

Oh yeah, I also grew up with zoo tycoon/roller coaster tycoon, toontown, and crash bandicoot..
and Trickster Online and Pangya... lolol


----------



## Kyuby (Mar 11, 2015)

Super Mario World for the SNES =), then my parents bought me a N64,  banjo kazooie, jet force gemini, THPS, damn all those memories!


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 11, 2015)

I didnt know people liked those Wii Spyro games. Good for you for enjoying the series past it's prime (not joking)


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 13, 2015)

I grew up with the old mario games. For the NES Mario Bros 1/2/3, for super Nintendo super mario world and super mario kart. 

I also played a lot of Killer Instinct, Streetfighter and a game on an old pc, don`t remember the name, but it was with a racing car you had to steer across a parcours, with the car never stopping and you having to steer it through it.
It could be called Motor Mania, I`m not sure. Also Paratroopers, Theme Park, Commander Keen and Lemmings. 

Man I`m old, haha.


----------



## Jhud (Mar 13, 2015)

I think I'm one of few people that never had a console when they were young... I mean, okay, I had a GBA since I was like... dunno, 10? But I never had any good game on it except like The Sims 2 I never understood a word of because my english was bad back then and a borrowed Bionicle game. And some bird shooting, but I lost it.
So my childhood games were mostly PC games. From my early childhood I remember... Some kind of a Finding Nemo game, a game about a dog (don't know the english title of it, sorry) and some game about ducks that I think was based on some french cartoon. And some Brother Bear game... Can't recall these well.

That was all on my sister's laptop and then maybe a few times on "my" computer I stopped using after a few times because I think it got broken.

When we moved out I got my own laptop. I played The Sims and then The Sims 2 on it. I was so dedicated I didn't care about flashing red walls and flashing pink neighbourhood (my graphic card was a mess). Other than that it was mostly MMOs for me- and my forever favorite was Wonderland Online. I guess childhood kinda ends at ~13, right? Then that's all I played till then. I'm 17 now and kinda more exprienced when it comes to games, I think.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 14, 2015)

Tooo many to name. Earliest games were probably: 

Pokemon Yellow & Gold
LoZ: Oracle of Seasons
Donkey Kong Country GBC
Mariokart 64
Pokemon Stadium 1 & 2
Harry Potter and the Philosophers Stone PC & GBC

After them:

Pokemon Ruby
LoZ: Twilight Princess
Tony Hawks Pro Skater 4
Baldurs Gate Dark Alliance I & II


----------



## toxapex (Mar 15, 2015)

Well two I know for sure were Sonic Adventure 2 Battle and Zelda:Oracle of Ages/Seasons

There are many more tho


----------



## Bon Bonne (Mar 15, 2015)

hmm... I didn't really spend a lot of time with games until I was a bit older, not really a child anymore. but I guess tween/teen still counts. ~__~

though I do have many fond memories with some SNES games, being Yoshi's Island, A Link to the Past and Mystic Quest. I was young and not too good at video games, so I kinda just stumbled around and appreciated the music and such.

I played Mario Party 2 and 3 a lot.
then later, Paper Mario. Paper Mario was the first game I played and finished allllllllll by myself. no help. not even from the internets. and I played it over and over and OVER. I still play it about once a year... it's one of my fave games ever.

... OH. Pokemon Silver too. OHHHHHHHHHH MAN. the amount of time I spent playing that game. so many memories. Pokemon Stadium 2 ensured I stay addicted for longer than I should have, maybe. :'>


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

Both Animal Crossing Wild World and City Folk.


----------



## Ruru (Mar 15, 2015)

Pokemon Crystal for sure was my number 1 favorite game as a kid. ovo <3


----------



## Bleeborg (Mar 15, 2015)

The Sly Cooper franchise without a doubt.


----------



## RisingStar (Mar 15, 2015)

I have a few childhood games I remember.

One of them was Sonic the Hedgehog. I had a Mega Collection that had a whole bunch of Sonic games.

I played some PC games too, and one of the favorites that I always played that I really wanna go back to is Hamsterball. That's a really good and fun game c:


----------



## Manah (Mar 15, 2015)

Secret of Mana. The game of my _life._

That game is the reason I even got into making up stories and roleplaying and all that.


----------



## Piyoko (Mar 15, 2015)

*PS1*

the original _Spyro_ trilogy
_Klonoa: Door to Phantomile_
_Harvest Moon: Back to Nature_
_Einh?nder_
_Chrono Trigger_
_Tomba_
_Namco Museum_
_Cotton_
_Bubble Bobble_
*PC*

_The Sims 1_ and _2_
_Zoo Tycoon 1_ and _2_
_Dinosaur World_
Many other educational games online that had to do with ecology and palaeontology


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 16, 2015)

Club Penguin


----------



## timbo (Mar 17, 2015)

Don't know what games but here are some games that i played when i was young:

Lego Racers

Definitely one of the best games that i played.

Harry potter 1-2 

i know that when i was young i couldn't play the game so i played the game with my mother.


----------



## Silas James Reel (Mar 17, 2015)

ACGC.  <3


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Mar 17, 2015)

Pokemon. All of it.

Also, tag and hide-and-seek, lol xD


----------



## starlite (Mar 17, 2015)

Gosh, I had so many :')

The Sims 2 (DS) was definitely one, and The Simpsons Road Rage!!
I also loved Tomb Raider: Legend, The Dog Island and Bugz & Taz: Timebusters lol


----------



## SuperaDorian (Mar 19, 2015)

I didn't really get into gaming into I was quite a bit older but I do remember having those educational computer games. The ones that stick out are a Reader Rabbit game I had as well as The Cluefinders; specifically The Cluefinders 4th Grade Adventure: Puzzle of the Pyramid and The Cluefinders 5th Grade Adventure: The Secret of the Living Volcano. I know they sound super lame and thinking about it they probably were but I loved playing them. I must have played those games hundreds of times to the point where I could complete all three in one sitting. They certainly weren't bad games and for something to teach little kids about patterns and colours and math and other educational stuff it was certainly engaging. 

I probably would play these games again for the sheer nostalgia of it. I am in my last year of my bachelor's degree so it would be interesting to see if I am still capable of breezing through those games a la Are You Smarter Than a 5th Grader. To be honest I could imagine having some trouble with the math portions that aren't basic mental math (there were questions that involved converting units of measurement, something I have never ever been good at).

I also vaguely remember "helping" my parents play the first 2 Myst games but by helping it was more that I got to click things while they did all the puzzle solving. Though I did grow into the series and completed the third and fourth games in the Myst series on my own. I would certainly play those again and am planning on it when I actually have free time and I am not playing Inquisition.


----------



## Tao (Mar 19, 2015)

I had a few that I would call 'childhood games'.

My biggest was probably Pokemon though (R/B + G/S). Like many, I was a kid when Pokemon initially came to the West, so I was caught up with what everybody called 'Poke-mania' at the time...I miss those days.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 19, 2015)

My childhood game was
* Super Mario Sunshine.*


----------



## KawaiixKiller (Mar 20, 2015)

Pok?mon


----------



## GumCat (Mar 25, 2015)

One of the first games I really remember falling in love with was Warcraft III a real time strategy. My favorite of that kind, ever. I was super into the campaign and story and took pride in each battle. Some levels could honestly take so long but that was the type of gameplay I loved and still do. And the online custom games people made were so creative! There were general team based games, roleplay games, and even a murder mystery game that I remember! That one was so much fun. It was crazy all the games people came up with and spent so much time on making and updating. It was definitely the first game I remember staying up all night playing when I was in middle school.

- - - Post Merge - - -



starlite said:


> Gosh, I had so many :')
> 
> The Sims 2 (DS) was definitely one, and The Simpsons Road Rage!!
> I also loved Tomb Raider: Legend, The Dog Island and Bugz & Taz: Timebusters lol



Ok you just gave me flashbacks. I went HARD for simpsons road rage!! Totally forgot about it. I played that game endlessly and it's one of my favorites ever.


----------



## tokkio (Mar 25, 2015)

Pokemon Sapphire and Harvest Moon MFoMT!! I was literally with my GBA all the time omg I even remember having a notebook with cheats/tips/other stuff about those two games lmao and I used to play a lot of (forgot the complete titles tbh) Shrek, Sonic, and WWE Wrestlemania on PS2 with my sister and cousins eheh 

weeeew childhood lol brings back memories tbh


----------



## Lock (Mar 27, 2015)

Street Fighter II was my childhood obsession. Yatta! 

My mom use to make me and my brother sit in her friends house for hours at a time, but they had a SNES with Street Fighter II, Mario Kart and Super Metroid. I was too scared to play Metroid and my brother always beat me in Mario Kart. I'm pretty sure Street Fighter II was the first game I 'practiced' to be good at. Our mall at the time had the arcade for SF2 so it was always exciting to save quarters for it. 

Pokemon was a big thing too but I definitely credit SF as being my gateway drug into the madness.


----------



## mizzsnow (Mar 27, 2015)

my parents only bought me educational games and point and click games
my favorites was pajama sam, and space quest though i never beat it


----------



## abby534534 (Mar 27, 2015)

Harvest Moon 64, Donkey Kong for super nintendo.

And Mario kart 64  So many good memories!


----------



## Kitkatkat123 (Apr 26, 2015)

Um Pokemon Soul Silver

Amazingness


----------



## supernerd117 (Apr 27, 2015)

Megaman Battle Network 3.  I spent so much time trying to 100% the game.  I probably spent upwards of 250 hours trying to do that.  It never happened, but I did get close.  I wasted so much time...but I did become fairly good at the game.  I learned the boss' attack patterns and weaknesses.  I learned how to counter well.  I poured my very soul into that game, and reaped rewards related to the game because of it.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 27, 2015)

Three relatively unheard of games... Tombi, Tombi 2 and Adventures of Alundra, were my childhood games.
Tombi was known as Tomba in America.


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 27, 2015)

Any of the Humongous Entertainment games


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 27, 2015)

Animal Crossing! Animal Crossing was the reason why I bought my first gaming console ever, a gamecube. Video games were extremely intimidating to me when I was a little girl, so I'm grateful to AC for helping me give them a try. 

Purchasing Animal Crossing led to a snowballing effect of more purchases. Sonic Adventure 2 Battle (something my brother bought which eventually led to my Sonic obsession), Pokemon, and Super Smash Bros Melee. The only reason I got Melee at all was because pikachu was on the cover. It was so much more than just a pikachu omg


----------



## keishisplayhouse (Apr 29, 2015)

I played Diddy Kong Racing, Banjo-kazooie / Banjo-tooie and later on Dark Cloud uwu


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 29, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> Any of the Humongous Entertainment games



OMG so much nostalgia! This and Pokemon really+Logical Journey of the Zoombinis so awesome xD


----------



## HoennMaster (Apr 29, 2015)

I've always learned towards Nintendo games, but as a kid the original Spyro trilogy were my favorites. Still love those games.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 29, 2015)

Oh jeez. Let's see..


Pokemon Blue I put an insane amount of time into as a kid. I'd play it in the morning before school and pick it up right as I got home and on the weekends. My friend had the Red version and I managed to get a link cable, and it pretty much was the best game ever back then. Then when I finally started getting bored of it Gold and Silver came out and it was all over again.

Before Pokemon uh.. I had a SNES and I played a whole lot of Super Mario World, Yoshi's Island, SMB3, and I'd play Mortal Kombat with my dad sometimes. Then when the 64 rolled around I got really into Banjo-Kazooie and it was the second game I had ever 100% completed(my first being Super Mario World). I also played quite a bit of Mega Man games which I think were on the original playstation but I can't remember. And in the PC area I was very heavily into the first Oddworld game, The Sims, and Rollercoaster Tycoon.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 29, 2015)

Wow I was reminded that I also LOVED my bro's Sega Genesis as a kid, played my first and favorite sonic which I got into as well as earthworm jim if anyone remembers that awesome oddity with those cows 8'D I also played some various other Sega Games that was really my first played Console as I didn't have my own :3 I also remember the first friggin' commercial for the first sims I was so revved so another game I enjoyed indefinitely!

And to top it off at 12-13 I had my GBC and GBA and I think my favorite titles were usually LoZ mostly the two Oracle games : ) That and duh, Pokemon hehe. I played my way to the recent ones too ^^;

Forgot to add GBC I played my first handheld HM first was on my N64 not sure which came first.


----------



## pillow bunny (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 30, 2015)

Mario Kart: Super Circuit
Spyro: Ripto's Rage
Spyro: Enter the Dragonfly
Drome Racers
Hot Wheels Velocity X

I'm actually slowly replaying all these right now.
Dusted off the old PS2 playing Spyro, and got Velocity X installed on my computer.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 1, 2015)

Yoshi's Island GBA
Pokemon Sapphire
Pokemon FireRed

Yoshi's island was a game I enjoyed back in my childhood when I got my GBA SP. My parents got me this cartridge with almost 100 games and Yoshi's Island was one of them. Since I was young, the usual Super Mario Bros platformers were kinda difficult for me because you will die when you come in contact with an enemey whereas in Yoshi's Island, Baby Mario will just bubble up and you need to get him. This was kinda easier for me. I did not finish it back then but did finish it recently on an emulator abusing the save state feature. It was still fun though.

Back then, I had a friend who had Pokemon Ruby and was really addicted to it. I then decided to give Pokemon Sapphire a try. I really enjoyed it and despite being stuck multiple times, I still manage to enjoy it. Being my first Pokemon game, I did not know a lot about Pokemon so I would constantly explore and level up my Pokemon to see if they would evolve into something cool. One of the memories I would really want to relive is getting lost and not knowing what to do. The newer games don't really allow you to get lost, they always guide you through the cities to the point that you know exactly what to do. I know, they're doing it for younger players, but I still miss getting lost. Because of all the memories with this game, I was extremely excited when Pokemon ORAS was announced, I can finally relive my childhood in 3D. Playing through it brought back a lot of memories.

I once saw someone playing Pokemon FireRed in school back then and took interest because it was like Red Version but with at that time, modern graphics. I decided to try it. I fully enjoyed it, it was somewhat difficult as I chose Charmander as my starter. I had an automatic disadvantage for the first 2 gyms. With some help from my cousin, I managed to get through some obstacles I encountered. Like with Misty, my cousin caught me a Gloom so that I would have an easier time to beat Misty. Another thing I really enjoyed is the amount of post-game, namely the Sevii islands. Despite finishing the main story, there is still so much to do. I wish they would improve on the post-games again since the recent ones were quite disappointing, sure the Delta Episode was great, but then after that, there was not much to do.


----------



## Aeristria (May 1, 2015)

For me, there was a lot of 90s-2ks staples: Pok?mon, Mario, Sonic, Zelda (Windwaker is my #1 favorite)... I didn't join the Sony crew until Final Fantasy X and Soul Calibur II. I've always played a lot of world-building games like The Sims or Dwarf Fortress.

But if I had to pick one game that made me who I am today, it'd be King's Quest VI. (1993, Sierra Entertainment.)


----------



## J e s s i c a (May 3, 2015)

Animal Crossing Wild World  the memories ~


----------



## EndlessElements (May 3, 2015)

i actually played quite a few barbie games on PC as well as the first Sims game


----------



## Hazelnut (May 3, 2015)

Barbie PC games - Uh, no explanation for this. I liked Barbie. Would not play today, but I died watching Omgarrett suffer through play Secret Agent Barbie, which was my all-time favorite game as a wee child.

Nancy Drew games - Loved them since I was probably ten or so, and I still play them.  The next one comes out fairly soon, although I will wait for a 50% off sale as usual.

Pokemon Sapphire, although I began with Blue/Yellow and Gold. Sapphire was everything to me, and third gen became my favorite Pokemon games. Would I replay Sapphire today? I already have with Alpha Sapphire, which is my favorite Pokemon game to date. It's perfect aside from the lack of a Battle Frontier.


----------



## ThatLancer (May 3, 2015)

Spyro 2 & 3, Crash Bandicoot 2 & 3, Sonic the Hedgehog 1 & 2. There were other games as well, but I absolutely loved those platformers as a kid. I still go back and play all of them now and then. I also played Sonic CD, but the disc refuses to work on newer computers. I even tried using a virtual server running Windows 95, but the game was not fooled. Just noticed Steam has it for 5 bucks... hmmm...


----------



## Lolipup (May 3, 2015)

I recall a very foggy and vague memory of Harvest moon for the Nintendo 64, it was my first game and easily my favourite, I got really into it and played for hours on end since I was rather sickly as a little kid and I had more time on my hands since my friends couldn't visit me often due to me being sick almost year round;; so the game kind of helped me through hard times and gave me something fun and happy to look forward to. <3


----------



## xXDaBossXx (May 3, 2015)

I am old, and my childhood was Donkey Kong Country Returns. It was and still is fun. You play as donker


----------



## K9Ike (May 3, 2015)

Animal crossing City Folk


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Pokemon hands down.


----------



## MayorCake (May 3, 2015)

Oh my gosh.. I was a diehard fan of Runescape, Maplestory & Pokemon.. those were the days!


----------



## eggs (May 4, 2015)

super mario 64 DS and super smash bros. melee.


----------



## Kendai (May 4, 2015)

Quest 64.

We didn't get a game system in our house until one came "free" with the minivan my parents had purchased. It was a Nintendo 64, and it came with Pokemon Snap. My siblings and I enjoyed the heck out of that game, and we begged for more, so after much pleading and bargaining, they gave in and bought us a few games out of the bargain bin. One of them was Quest 64.

It was my very first RPG, and I was smitten. It was like my fantasy books come to life! Before this point, I should mention, I was quite sheltered. MTV and VH1 were forbidden (women were degraded on those channels, according to my mother), they only grudgingly accepted certain cartoons as acceptable viewing, and D&D was a satanic cult, though I don't think I knew of its existence then. Needless to say, I had no standards when it came to video games, and this would become the goalpost of all future games.

I loved the music the best. Even if we were only able to play it for a couple hours at a time (more, if we snuck out, muted the TV, and played when we were supposed to be in bed), I'd still be humming the songs of whatever region I was in at the time. I still have my save file: I have almost all possible elements, all spells, and I've technically beaten the game dozens of times. Mammon was no longer the scary demonic "WHAT'SHAPPENINGOHGOSHI'MDEAD" boss, but a few swings of the PowerStaff lvl 2 and he'd be down for the count. Ironic that melee was so OP in a game that was supposed to feature heavily on magic abilities. I felt utterly betrayed by Shannon. And I didn't realize until later in life that Shannon was actually supposed to be female. I mean, Shannon was a -girl's- name, but the short hair and the Renaissance-style clothing- that clearly of a male- threw us all off. My brother and I would argue constantly about it. If I remember right, we decided that Shannon was an "it" because Shannon was a puppet. Of course, there was "cleavage," but we were too naive to actually notice it. Ah, the pointy square graphics of the "3D" Nintendo 64. Glorious.

Even now, though I've played classics since then that are much more polished, entertaining, and engaging, I still crave to play it. I have, every so often, when I'm at my parents' house. Ah, the nostalgia... and despite everything, I still enjoy it.


----------



## Kendai (May 4, 2015)

Edit: Silly net, no need for that double post!


----------

